# Jambalaya Fatty with Bacon Micro-Weave



## uncle eddie (Oct 21, 2017)

I had some leftover jambalaya so, of course, I had to make a fatty with it.  The bacon "micro-weave" was an idea I had to split the bacon length-wise so I had to weave double the strips.  I am not sure the extra 15 minutes was worth it but I thought it did look nice.

As you all know, it is against the law to make a fatty without cheese so I used Muenster slices to "assist" the jambalaya.  I also used Pitmaster Choice pellets for smoke in my AMNPS because I had a lot of it for some reason.

This is my second, and much smarter, jambalaya fatty.  The first one I made I made up each jambalaya component separately...it was way too labor intensive.  To make this work, I tilted the storage container at an angle so as not to get the jambalaya juices.  

Aside from the bacon weave experiment, this fatty went together pretty quickly.  It was certainly delicious and I will make it again...every time we have leftover jambalaya.

Here are the pics:


----------



## griz400 (Oct 21, 2017)

This Eddie looks amazing ... point worthy material for sure ...  points from me ..... :cool:


----------



## natej (Oct 21, 2017)

Definitely a point.. that looks amazing! Can never go wrong with a fatty


----------



## dogboa (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks fantastic! Not smoked, but have you ever made "collard rolls"? Same as cabbage rolls, but using collards stuffed with jambalaya or dirty rice and cooked in a spicy Creole sauce.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2017)

It sure looks good Eddie!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 22, 2017)

dogboa said:


> Looks fantastic! Not smoked, but have you ever made "collard rolls"? Same as cabbage rolls, but using collards stuffed with jambalaya or dirty rice and cooked in a spicy Creole sauce.


 
I have not...but thanks for the idea!  I still have leftover jambalaya...


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 22, 2017)

looks good .


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 22, 2017)

UE, Your fatty looks delicious!


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice fatty! Points for use of leftovers!


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for the 'likes' guys!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice looking fatty Eddie, points for taking the time to slice the bacon length-wise.


Chris


----------



## troutman (Oct 23, 2017)

Fatties Unite !!!  Excellent adaptation to the leftover scene.  We may want to start a fatty challenge, see what else folks come up with to stuff in these decadent roll ups !!!

Oh yea, points for you sir !!


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 29, 2017)

Great looking fatty Ed.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 29, 2017)

Jambalaya fattie.  I LIKE that idea.  Sounds great.
The bacon weave looks real good, splitting the bacon weave that way.
POINT
Gary


----------

